# certification question



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

How long does it typically take Civil Service after they receive Form 14 to get back to the appointing authority?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

you might get some answers if you can enlighten some of us on what 
a "Form 14" is.


----------



## CmassSgt (Jul 26, 2007)

I think they have to process fors 1-13 first then they will process form 14..... then 15 and so on.


----------

